# Suche Hardtail gebraucht ca. 400-500€



## pakeha (4. Mai 2014)

Hey!
Da mir mein Steppenwolf gestohlen wurde, bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Mtb. Leider ist mein Budget gerade sehr knapp (Studium) und ich dachte ich frage hier mal in die Runde ob wer was anzubieten hat oder wen kennt der wen kennt der wen kennt.... Innerhalb NRWs komme ich mit meinem Studententicket gut rum und kann daher auch etwas weitere Anfahrten auf mich nehmen.
Bitte helft mir, ich bin mittelschwer verzweifelt und ohne bike gar ganz unglücklich
Zu mir: Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und ca. 188 cm groß.
Bestes
Sebastian
P.s. Wenn es Kleinigkeiten an dem Rad zu erledigen gibt (Schaltung neu einstellen, Schaltzüge, Ritzel oder Zahnkränze), das kann ich alles wohl auch selber hinbekommen


----------



## c0rtez (5. Mai 2014)

Hätte tatsächlich was im Angebot, allerdings nicht ganz zu deinen Preisvorstellungen.

N relativ wenig gefahrenes Radon ZR Team 7.0 aus dem Jahr 2012.

Habe es bei ebay Kleinanzeigen drin für ungefähr 700, 650 wäre aber "eigentlich" mein letzter Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

